# King Coal making a comeback.



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is an article showing the coal industry is making a comeback thanks to Trump.

Trump is reviving the energy industry Obama tried to kill.
Buried in an otherwise humdrum jobs report for March was the jaw-dropping pronouncement by the Labor Department that mining jobs in America were up by 11,000 in March. Since the low point in October 2016 and following years of painful layoffs in the mining industry, the mining sector has added 35,000 jobs.

Here is the link, too long to copy and paste.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/apr/16/coal-will-have-a-big-comeback/


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Instead of going forward we are going back in time ,instead of saving the planet we rather ruin it for the few dollars that this uneducated coal miners get rather than learn new technologies like in the rest of the world. Is a shame .
http://www.power-eng.com/index.html

List of solar thermal power stations
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_solar_thermal_power_stations


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Was listening to a caller who was on the Beck morning show yesterday. He was concerned about a possible EMP, and all power going down, and was particularly worried about a nuke power plant in his area. The power plants need power to keep rods cooled, or they blow. He said the one near him has two days of propane to cool the rods if no electricity is available. He also mentioned that it USED TO BE possible to keep it going on coal at a nearby coal plant, but in the past 5 or so years, it's all been dismantled. I know you're concerned about pollution, RTG, but sometimes back up is relying on the old ways.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

readytogo said:


> Instead of going forward we are going back in time ,instead of saving the planet we rather ruin it for the few dollars that this uneducated coal miners get rather than learn new technologies like in the rest of the world. Is a shame .
> http://www.power-eng.com/index.html
> 
> List of solar thermal power stations
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_solar_thermal_power_stations


RTG, again with the rant but no answers or even questions. Coal is going to continue to be burned, whether we supply it or another nations supplies it (North Korea for example). As for statement regarding the education level of coal miner, I expect you are an expert on that topic too. That was an insulting comment beneath you. How would you feel if that type of comment was directed at Cubans?

In time, as technology advances and enough countries move over to alternative fuels, then coal companies and the miners will transitions or fade away. There is absolutely no point in wasting a fuel source we have and not benefit anybody, except the other countries that will continue to burn and sell coal.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty sure coal power is a lot cleaner than the Global warming hypocrits, who fly from stage to stage on jet powered aircraft, sheik and moan about, Knee jerk reaction is what the fools aim for. 
A lot of "green" technology is anything but green, if you count the life cycle of said device.

IF you believe (be lie ve) all the hype then why spend time here??


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So we should burn coal and forget lung cancer and all the associated illness that come from coal just like third world countries.
Coal Miner Job Description, Career as a Coal Miner, Salary, Employment - Definition and Nature of the Work, Education and Training Requirements, Getting the Job

Read more: Coal Miner Job Description, Career as a Coal Miner, Salary, Employment - Definition and Nature of the Work, Education and Training Requirements, Getting the Job - StateUniversity.com http://careers.stateuniversity.com/pages/16/Miner-Coal.html#ixzz4edxIzQyC
http://careers.stateuniversity.com/pages/16/Miner-Coal.html
Once a strip mine, this land could become a 'history-making' solar energy farm
http://www.kentucky.com/news/state/article145161604.html
And to be honest if a Cuban is uneducated ,so be it ,the statistics in coal mining areas list a very low average in education compare to other regions and jobs ,if I had a child I would encourage a better healthier job than coal mining any day ,there are opportunities in this great nation much better than mining unless you happen to be an engineer or a heavy equipment operator. If Cubans recently arrived here can get a degree in nursing or nuclear radiology like my care takers at the VA ,a citizen can do the same ,my two young neighbors just got here ,one a civil engineer student going for his recertification and the other in computer science plus working plus learning the language ,they are not wasting the American dream. Just because Trump wants to do away with EPA regulations to get the mines going is not going to fix the problem .Here is a list of jobs under the H1B visa and companies looking for workers.
http://www.myvisajobs.com/Reports/2014-H1B-Visa-Sponsor.aspx
Maybe you know somebody who may be qualified for a job here rather than a migrant getting the job.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

readytogo said:


> So we should burn coal and forget lung cancer and all the associated illness that come from coal just like third world countries.
> Coal Miner Job Description, Career as a Coal Miner, Salary, Employment - Definition and Nature of the Work, Education and Training Requirements, Getting the Job
> 
> Read more: Coal Miner Job Description, Career as a Coal Miner, Salary, Employment - Definition and Nature of the Work, Education and Training Requirements, Getting the Job - StateUniversity.com http://careers.stateuniversity.com/pages/16/Miner-Coal.html#ixzz4edxIzQyC
> ...


Copy and paste from one of your links:

Often companies prefer to hire those who already have training in mining methods. Some colleges, especially those in mining regions, offer courses in mining methods. Interested students may earn a certificate in mine studies in one year or an associate degree in two years. Usually the study programs do not require a high school diploma. However, candidates may have to pass a basic skills test in math and English.

Your post again are contradiction and all over he map. Mining is skilled work. You do not walk in off the street and in 2 shifts become a miner. What has being able to get an education got to do with being educated?

You have no concept of just how far the EPA has over stepped their authority. They have colluded with special interest groups to circumvent laws and regulations. One of their favorite tactics was to have a group sue and then they would capitulate and settle the suit, thus circumventing the law or process. The EPA has morphed from the environmental Watchdog agency to protect our air and water, into the tyrant agency that decides who and what is in "OUR BEST INTEREST".

In another post I suggested you stick to the food section, as your are very qualified and provide insight and quality information. The political arena is a very different animal and you are getting eating alive.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

readytogo said:


> Instead of going forward we are going back in time ,instead of saving the planet we rather ruin it for the few dollars that this uneducated coal miners get rather than learn new technologies like in the rest of the world. Is a shame .
> http://www.power-eng.com/index.html
> List of solar thermal power stations
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_solar_thermal_power_stations


RTG....yes "coal" is dirtier than solar, geothermal, or wind turbines. NOW do a little research on this thing called "cost effectiveness," and while you're at it, check out the (a) cost of solar, geothermal, and wind turbines to CONSTRUCT/SET UP, and (b) what those systems THEN CHARGE for all that wonderful "cheap, clean, power." THEN compare those figures to the rates charged by the coal/hydro-electric plants. Real eye opener there! And, no, I'm not gonna post links....DO SOME ACTUAL RESEARCH, instead of snagging the first Liberal website you come to.

A. Whether anyone likes it or not, we NEED "coal power," and we're GONNA need it for decades to come. (Again, do some research, and skip the Liberal propaganda..."reality" is a bitch, but it ain't gonna change because the Liberals don't like it. It is what it is.) Same with the hydro-electric plants. And we MUST get away from FOREIGN "oil dependency." Let the oil countries cut us off, and see what happens. You wouldn't like it, and neither would I, nor would the rest of the U.S. Thanks to the Libs over the last few decades, we have some really screwed up "energy policies," and we need to turn those around.
B. Is coal mining a "dirty industry?" Yup! Every industry has its downside.
Chemical plants, pharmaceutical companies, paint manufacturers, the steel industry, you name it....hell, even airports are major polluters. Are there "abuses?" Yup, but the thing to do is crack down on the abusers, not shut down the industry!
C. Does this mean I am "against" solar, geothermal, or wind power? No, not at all.....but these industries need to develop the technology to become "cost-effective." It is possible, but it's gonna take a while.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The miners don't walk into a mine with shovels and picks anymore they are using digging equipment now a days and they can use respirators and masks to protect their lungs. My cousin has worked in a mine all his life and though he doesn't have a useless piece of paper saying he went to some expensive school he has done well for his family. Their land is paid for, his kids had a good education and are well mannered HAPPY adults now. Much better off than his sisters family who ARE college educated doing jobs they hate with kids they never see so they can afford to live "in the big city".

Besides, once you add in the pollution to make those solar panels and windmill where is the savings?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

readytogo said:


> So we should burn coal and forget lung cancer and all the associated illness that come from coal just like third world countries.
> Coal Miner Job Description, Career as a Coal Miner, Salary, Employment - Definition and Nature of the Work, Education and Training Requirements, Getting the Job
> Read more: Coal Miner Job Description, Career as a Coal Miner, Salary, Employment - Definition and Nature of the Work, Education and Training Requirements, Getting the Job - StateUniversity.com http://careers.stateuniversity.com/pages/16/Miner-Coal.html#ixzz4edxIzQyC
> http://careers.stateuniversity.com/pages/16/Miner-Coal.html
> ...


RTG: PLEASE, put a "Liberal Website Blocker" on your computer.....man, you have got to wean yourself away from the Liberal/Socialist websites!!

The EPA is a joke....yes, there is abuse, MUCH abuse....but the thing to do is crack down on the abusers, put some teeth into the laws, NOT shut down the industry itself. Do you have ANY idea of what electric power would COST without all those nasty, ole, coal burning plants?
http://www.coaleducation.org/q&a/10_reasons_why_coal.htm
Excerpt, "The prudent us of coal will allow the U. S. the time needed to develop viable alternative energy sources---primarily solar technology and fuel from grain---without any negative impact on our national economy.
Coal provides 56% of the electricity used in the nation each day. It provides 95% of Kentucky's electricity. Electrical rates in Kentucky are the second lowest in the nation---because of coal."

https://www.cnet.com/news/faq-all-about-coal-a-necessary-evil/
Excerpt, "How much does it cost?
In the early '70s, natural gas was a cheaper source for generating electricity, but coal surpassed it in 1976 and has been at the bottom ever since. In 2005, generating a million BTUs from coal cost $1.54, compared with $8.20 for natural gas. Coal prices are rising, but so is the cost of everything else. Solar thermal plants, which generate electricity with heat from the sun, are approaching the cost of natural gas plants."

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=125694190
Excerpt, "The closest substitute for coal in electricity generation is natural gas. Recent technological breakthroughs have made natural gas extracted from shale more available, but that will not eliminate the use of coal. It's unlikely that we will dramatically reduce the use of coal in the medium to long term. Half of the electricity in the United States is produced from coal. In China, two-thirds of all electricity is generated by coal. Coal is going to be around for a very long time. Despite all the talk about alternative sources of energy, there's no real alternative on the horizon.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

SAdly, haters gonna hate.

Coal can be used_ without _burning to make other useful fuels.

https://energy.gov/fe/how-coal-gasification-power-plants-work

and
Synthetic fuel or synfuel is a liquid fuel, or sometimes gaseous fuel, obtained from syngas, a mixture of carbon monoxide and hydrogen, in which the syngas was derived from gasification of solid feedstocks such as coal or biomass or by reforming of natural gas.

Common methods for manufacturing synthetic fuels include the Fischer Tropsch conversion, methanol to gasoline conversion, or direct coal liquefaction.

As of July 2009, worldwide commercial synthetic fuels production capacity was over 240,000 barrels per day (38,000 m3/d), with numerous new projects in construction or development.

Coal ain't bad - it all about how its used....


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

readytogo said:


> Instead of going forward we are going back in time ,instead of saving the planet we rather ruin it for the few dollars that this uneducated coal miners get rather than learn new technologies like in the rest of the world. Is a shame .
> http://www.power-eng.com/index.html
> 
> List of solar thermal power stations
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_solar_thermal_power_stations


Just speaking from experience, but we have a number of coal power plants here in Arizona, one of which is fairly close to me. Other than water vapor, there is very little noticeable pollution. I don't think we are "saving the planet" by not burning coal- after all, consider the amount of carbon particles released during wildfires- or better yet, on the weekend in the summer when everyone is cooking out?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou said:


> RTG, man made global warming is a fraud. Governments have used scare tactics to control people for forever. The volcano will erupt, or did erupt because... The witches caused such and such. By the way if you don't do what I want it must be because you're a witch. History is replete with examples of governmental scare tactics. Look at the moslems, they are highly skilled at it. Usually it has some religious tones to it but if you are a socialist then you can hardly tell someone that they might anger the gods. The guy that came up with the "hockey stick graph" admitted that it used false data to prove global warming. Scientist that cried BS were fired or denied funding. So, go along with global warming or join the unemployment line. Hardly a way to get honest science.
> All the carbon that we are digging out of the ground today was on the surface in the past. If that carbon would cause the world to become a wasteland why is it not a wasteland now. If all that carbon was once on the surface why didn't it destroy the earth then. My family has had a marina since 1959. I promise, the water level is not rising. All the threats of the world sinking under the water of the melting polar caps didn't happen. How many times did you hear that in ten years, in twenty years..., well twenty years passed a long time ago and none of those predictions came true. You live in Florida. If the water was rising Florida wouldn't be a State it would be a memory. Sorry RTG but it would appear that you have been sold a bill of goods.


1. I won't bother with the links (give RTG something to do), but REAL scientists are saying we're likely heading for a new "mini-ice age," like the one about 10,000 years ago. Global warming my a$$.
2. You raised a point everyone seems to overlook, all that "carbon" was once ON THE SURFACE. And tally up the carbon released by volcanoes, wild fires, earthquakes, etc.....not gonna say "humans" are insignificant carbon releasers, but we got a LOT of competition from mother nature!
3. Florida IS sinking....they got sinkholes all over the place....problem is, they're swallowing car lots, not Liberals! :rofl:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Just speaking from experience, but we have a number of coal power plants here in Arizona, one of which is fairly close to me. Other than water vapor, there is very little noticeable pollution. I don't think we are "saving the planet" by not burning coal- after all, consider the amount of carbon particles released during wildfires- or better yet, on the weekend in the summer when everyone is cooking out?


I have a natural gas fired power plant near me and it's constantly belching green/yellow smoke. Makes it hard to breathe when I get near.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope my state makes a good comeback from this. We've been hit hard from zero's policies and regulations.

As for the slur against miners...1) we're used to it here in WV and 2) Ignorance comes in all sizes *shrugs*


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Wheeling, WV*



Genevieve said:


> I hope my state makes a good comeback from this. We've been hit hard from zero's policies and regulations.
> As for the slur against miners...1) we're used to it here in WV and 2) Ignorance comes in all sizes *shrugs*


If you're ever in Wheeling, give The Soup Shack a stop....ahhhhh, man, GOOD food, love it!
https://www.yelp.com/biz/soup-shack-wheeling

If you want a REALLY good "family restaurant," excellent food, reasonable prices, head across the river to Bridgeport/Brookside and stop in at Sonny Boys....Once upon a time that was my "GOTTA-GO-TO" place for breakfast! VERY nice place, right on National Road.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sonny-Boys/269753883042262

WV/Coal... kinda like Apple Pie/Ice Cream, they just go together! Under the new Admin, WV should make a "comeback," hell even Manchin supports Trump!

Y'all have a good one!:wave::beercheer:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*EPA on board with coal*

Here is another article regarding the return of coal. As I have stated in other posts we need to use all our resources, build the economy, while advancing our technology to become fuel independent. Here is the article:

Environmental Protection Agency chief Scott Pruitt says that the agency will no longer be "regulating an entire industry out of business."
Pruitt revealed his plan to end the war on coal at a coal-fired power plan in Missouri that would have been forced closed under Obama's climate agenda.

The Environmental Protection Agency administrator discussed President Trump's recent executive order that repeals a number of Obama's climate change actions. Pruitt said, "Coal is, and will continue to be, a critical part of America's energy mix."

Last week Pruitt told coal miners in Pennsylvania, "I'm committed to working in coordination with states to create a healthy environment where jobs and businesses can grow. That's the purpose of my Back-to-Basics agenda." Pruitt added, "I saw today just how important this fuel source is to affordable electricity and economic development in the region, especially in the agriculture community."

The power plant Pruitt visited in Missouri is considered one of the coal plants most compliant with EPA pollution regulations. However, officials told Pruitt that Obama's Clean Power Plan would have still closed the plant. The Clean Power Plan was Obama's most aggressive climate change plan, which would have required states to cut carbon emissions by a third by 2030.

Barry Hart, executive vice president and CEO of the Association of Missouri Electric Cooperatives, said, "When EPA asked for comments from the public on its Clean Power Plan in 2013, Missouri electric cooperative members responded with more than 300,000 comments, all with a common theme: 'Don't raise our rates, and we want an all-of-the-above energy strategy that keeps electricity affordable and creates jobs.'" He added, "We are encouraged to see that the Trump administration understands the concerns of people in rural America and is committed to bringing the change they want."


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> The miners don't walk into a mine with shovels and picks anymore they are using digging equipment now a days and they can use respirators and masks to protect their lungs. My cousin has worked in a mine all his life and though he doesn't have a useless piece of paper saying he went to some expensive school he has done well for his family. Their land is paid for, his kids had a good education and are well mannered HAPPY adults now. Much better off than his sisters family who ARE college educated doing jobs they hate with kids they never see so they can afford to live "in the big city".
> 
> Besides, once you add in the pollution to make those solar panels and windmill where is the savings?


 Also all the batteries it takes to power the solar panels. Where will we mine the rare earth from and how many will die while we do so?

I know batteries and solar panels use all kinds of plastics, minerals, poisons to store and produce power. Also toxic waste so either we use what works or we all die.

Since we have cut down our forest and poisoned our wells and oceans what will we leave?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I have walked through the woods in Alaska in what looks like a virgin forest with huge trees. Then I spy a stump from when the Russians logged Alaska when they owned it.
> 
> My grandparents logged in Alaska and others logged those same areas later. I have seen clear cut areas turn green, and slowly return to marketable timber. Wood is a renewable resource. Meerkat, one less thing for you to worry about. Honest.


 THANK GOODNESS! :cheers:
I have enough to worry about just changing the world.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Caribou said:


> I have walked through the woods in Alaska in what looks like a virgin forest with huge trees. Then I spy a stump from when the Russians logged Alaska when they owned it.
> 
> My grandparents logged in Alaska and others logged those same areas later. I have seen clear cut areas turn green, and slowly return to marketable timber. Wood is a renewable resource. Meerkat, one less thing for you to worry about. Honest.


I worked for GP in Maine as a "Caad-Cutta" ("Cord Cutter" to those not from Maine). They practice a sustainable harvest there also. It is 15 or 20 year rotations then they can come in and cut the same area again. We will have harvestable trees for TP, cardboard and such for a looong time.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Woody said:


> I worked for GP in Maine as a "Caad-Cutta" ("Cord Cutter" to those not from Maine). They practice a sustainable harvest there also. It is 15 or 20 year rotations then they can come in and cut the same area again. *We will have harvestable trees for TP, cardboard and such for a looong time.*




I'm happy about that, but I'm still not gonna give up or share my TP stash.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Woody, Caribou......Reading your posts reminds me of the "global warming"controversy. The Left blows everything way out of proportion, then shouts it to the world.

Yes, there IS "deforestation," and it is almost always limited to "third world countries," where there is very little understanding of conservation, or sustainable crops. (Yes, TREES, are a sustainable crop!) Or, to put it another way, here in the U.S. (including Alaska, of course), Canada, you are absolutely correct....we ain't gonna run outta trees anytime soon!!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Woop woop Canada was mentioned in a post again does a happy dance 


Lol


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

And, while we talk about “Clean Energy”… How clean is the much hyped clean Nuclear power? Producing a waste so toxic it kills anything near to it. No energy source is perfect. Our energy plan NEEDS to include a good mix of everything we have available. Until such time as the Aliens come back and let us in on their Endless-energy-from-nothing secret.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Just was reading on Drudge that Al Gore's group needs more $$$trillions to save us from global warming. Whoops I mean, climate change. Forgot he changed the name to fit his agenda. 
Guess he wasn't living within his means.
I can refer him to some frugal living websites that are chock full of great information to help him.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Woody...*

Woody, you said, "Until such time as the Aliens come back and let us in on their Endless-energy-from-nothing secret."

1. Welllll, even though there ARE numerous, ancient, unexplained artifacts and construction techniques being discovered, I ain't exactly gonna hold my breath waiting on aliens!!  (Be nice if they did, though, wouldn't it!!artydance
2. There was this guy called Nikola Tesla, however, and if you research him and his discoveries, it gets really interesting.....real science,from a real scientist, and he makes Edison look like a dummy! Not gonna say we COULD have "energy for nothing," but I would say we COULD be looking in another direction!!:scratch

BTW: Immediately following his death, The U.S. Government moved into his home and lab, confiscated everything, and even today, via FOIA lawsuits, has only released part of the data they took.

http://www.activistpost.com/2012/01/10-inventions-of-nikola-tesla-that.html
Excerpt: "We know that he was undoubtedly persecuted by the energy power brokers of his day - namely Thomas Edison, whom we are taught in school to revere as a genius. He was also attacked by J.P. Morgan and other "captains of industry." Upon Nikola Tesla's death on January 7th, 1943, the U.S. government moved into his lab and apartment confiscating all of his scientific research, some of which has been released by the FBI through the Freedom of Information Act. 
Besides his persecution by corporate-government interests (which is practically a certification of authenticity), there is at least one solid indication of Nikola Tesla's integrity - he tore up a contract with Westinghouse that was worth billions in order to save the company from paying him his huge royalty payments.
1. Alternating Current
This is where it all began, and what ultimately caused such a stir at the 1893 World's Expo in Chicago. A war was leveled ever-after between the vision of Edison and the vision of Tesla for how electricity would be produced and distributed. The division can be summarized as one of cost and safety: The DC current that Edison (backed by General Electric) had been working on was costly over long distances, and produced dangerous sparking from the required converter (called a commutator). Regardless, Edison and his backers utilized the general "dangers" of electric current to instill fear in Nikola Tesla's alternative: Alternating Current. As proof, Edison sometimes electrocuted animals at demonstrations. Consequently, Edison gave the world the electric chair, while simultaneously maligning Tesla's attempt to offer safety at a lower cost. Tesla responded by demonstrating that AC was perfectly safe by famously shooting current through his own body to produce light. This Edison-Tesla (GE-Westinghouse) feud in 1893 was the culmination of over a decade of shady business deals, stolen ideas, and patent suppression that Edison and his moneyed interests wielded over Tesla's inventions. Yet, despite it all, it is Tesla's system that provides power generation and distribution to North America in our modern era

:dunno:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have read on Tesla, fascinating.

Aliens on the other hand... I have yet to meet one. I can say that if we think we are all alone in that thing they call the Universe, they are wrong. I find it extremely impossible that we would be the only intelligent life forms in existence in a space that goes on forever. Maybe we are the amoeba to them! Not small, but brainless life forms.

I am one that believes all that "ancient technology" that we cannot explain today, is because we think too much. The old KISS theory is being overlooked. Look at the guy I posted a bit ago that moves and stood up HUGE concrete pillars, like Stonehenge... By himself! The stone masons who cannot explain how stones were carved with such perfection, are thinking of the trade in modern terms with modern tools.

As for the endless energy thing. Yes, I believe it exists also. We are overthinking there too and not stopping to smell the roses, so to speak. Perhaps it has already been discovered and was disappeared.

But what do I know!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Woody said:


> I have read on Tesla, fascinating.
> Aliens on the other hand... I have yet to meet one. I can say that if we think we are all alone in that thing they call the Universe, they are wrong. I find it extremely impossible that we would be the only intelligent life forms in existence in a space that goes on forever. Maybe we are the amoeba to them! Not small, but brainless life forms.
> I am one that believes all that "ancient technology" that we cannot explain today, is because we think too much. The old KISS theory is being overlooked. Look at the guy I posted a bit ago that moves and stood up HUGE concrete pillars, like Stonehenge... By himself! The stone masons who cannot explain how stones were carved with such perfection, are thinking of the trade in modern terms with modern tools.
> As for the endless energy thing. Yes, I believe it exists also. We are overthinking there too and not stopping to smell the roses, so to speak. Perhaps it has already been discovered and was disappeared.
> But what do I know!


Yep, big ole universe, hard to believe we are "alone" in it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Woody, you said, "Until such time as the Aliens come back and let us in on their Endless-energy-from-nothing secret."
> 
> 1. Welllll, even though there ARE numerous, ancient, unexplained artifacts and construction techniques being discovered, I ain't exactly gonna hold my breath waiting on aliens!!  (Be nice if they did, though, wouldn't it!!artydance
> 2. There was this guy called Nikola Tesla, however, and if you research him and his discoveries, it gets really interesting.....real science,from a real scientist, and he makes Edison look like a dummy! Not gonna say we COULD have "energy for nothing," but I would say we COULD be looking in another direction!!:scratch
> ...


 I read about Tesla long time ago, anyone who gets in the way of the energy elite loses. Others beside Tesla have also been silenced.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Yep, big ole universe, hard to believe we are "alone" in it!


 We are not alone. IMO. Did you see the pic of the ghost and Mr Bicycle man? Some say it is fake but I don't think so.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> We are not alone. IMO. Did you see the pic of the ghost and Mr Bicycle man? Some say it is fake but I don't think so.


Hadn't seen it, but it's pretty cool! 
:wave:


----------

